# Sunrise honey Company



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I returned to beekeeping after 25 years out of it and by chance was referred to Sunrise Honey Company as a source for bees. I contracted for my six five frame nucs and recieved them as promised in the middle of April. They were five frames of brood and adhering bees! They were not just five frames in a paper box with some brood and bees. The queens were in cages so some will argue that they were just splits. Our weather immediately went to pot and for six weeks they were only able to sit in boxes and shiver! In my previous experience I had run Italians only. The Carniolans I tried this time, just refused to brood up and explode in that cold weather as i thought they should, me remembering Italians. But in spite of drawing almost all new foundation and being split, they still produced over 80 pounds surplus and each have two heavy deep brood chambers. Only two of the splits will need some feed to beef up for the winter. All summer I was disappointed in these bees til I saw how much honey went into the tank! After monitoring drone brood and doing sugar rolls, my mite count is still very low. These bees are also amazingly mild compared to the commercial italians I used to run. Mr. Earl and his son in law are a good source for bees if you are in the North West and I heartily recommend them. They are located in the Spokane area.


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine honey Company*

I will agree with Vance on his report for this outfit, and the bees. The NUC they sold this year were heavy and well put together, but I will have to say they were splits rather than operational colony. No complaints from me on that point as they worked out well regardless. None of the queens provided were rejected or superseded, and were all strong layers.

Website with contact info for them;

http://sunrisehoney.com/


----------



## drice (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine honey Company*

I would have loved splits with queen in cage. My overwintered nucs
were queenless with supercedure cells.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunshine honey Company*

The carnies i got have wintered well, at least the winter we have had which hasn't been bad. I am planning another order now.


----------

